# Pictures that make you go "Awwww"



## ohmt (Nov 20, 2012)

Jill's thread had me going through a bunch of pictures and it was so hard to decide a favorite and I couldn't leave a couple behind so thought this topic might be apt.

A mother's love:







This colt was born to a maiden mare that was not particularly fond of her little bundle of joy. This colt was a trooper and ended up with the funniest personality I think I've ever come across in a horse. He is just too darn cute. Here he is just a few days old, trying to be a "big boy".






Here is the same little ham giving kisses and begging for attention:


----------



## ohmt (Nov 20, 2012)

This mare did not roll into her colt, he actually ran into her. Poor little guy-I can't help but giggle every time I look at it though.






The cutest sleeper:






And this one always makes me laugh. The colt going after the cat and Pippa right in front of the camera. Their personalities to a "T"!


----------



## atotton (Nov 20, 2012)

Here are my pictures.


----------



## Mona (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't even know I had this one really. Must have snapped it in with a bunch of others, and just yesterday while uploading a bunch of photos, I came across it and "Awwwww" (accompanied by a smile)was EXACTLY what I said out loud. It just looked SOOOO natural!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is Koora, i just love her face markings and her one blue eye









Just a very pretty picture of Cocoa


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 20, 2012)

I dont have alot of "AWW"s, but I do have some "once in a lifetime" shots too.


An, AWW! Jazzy laying down.




Devil trying to bite Jazzy




SMOOCH


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 20, 2012)

I found a few that make me go awwww

our 2005 colt Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm smokin (Smokin')

all 3 pics within the first 24 hrs of when he was born
















our 2007 filly Eagles Ring Bows Mahogany River-(River)climbing the stall on marestare camera with her back legs which she did over and over again 1 night






and our 2008 filly Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed (Spice) asleep on the small water pan


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

WARNING: Pic Heavy!

Even the cat & Zarie

Wes & Zarie

Bob & Lady Bug kissing

Moosh & Dookie sneezin at same time

Zarie hanging out with baby sister Image

Baby bunnies weaning time

Sasha my dog found a huge toad

Boobbers my cat BUSTED bathing belly in sun

My nephew Preston fixing his car

My niece Brookylnn swimming with her baby duckies.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 21, 2012)

Great pictures, everyone!

Mindylee-That sneezing picture makes me smile every time I see it.

Eaglesring-My favorite is sweet little Spice trying to cool off, smart girl!

Shalako-Devil's picture makes me giggle. Living up to his name!

Jade-That filly is TOO cute and fuzzy! I just want to hug her.

Mona-Definitely my favorite. Not a picture you often see.

Atotton-I love those long ears


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's some of my favorite "aww" photos:






Our 2012 filly Pippa and friend






2012 Black Pinto colt Journey






Sally and her 2012 jack, she looooooved her baby






2011 Filly Destiny






2010 colts Max and Teddy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 21, 2012)

A couple more






Teddy 2010 colt






Max 2010 colt and momma Tango


----------



## Mona (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you OHMT.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 21, 2012)

how cute these all are

Ohmt- love your sleeper picture and the colt runnng into his rolling mom

Alotlon- love that donkey pic

Mona - what a beautiful boxer

Jade-she's a beautiful filly

Shalak- pretty mare laying down what color is she?

Mindylee- love your 2 beautiful bays and the pic of your neice swimming with the ducks and you little mechanic working on his car

Lucky C- I love the first picture and I've always loved your Teddy what a nice pic of him on the bottom

Keep them coming everyone - what a great, entertaining thread


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, just had to post some more! I love these kinds of threads! WARNING, PIC HEAVY!!!


Bentley loves to make silly faces to the camera, I found 4 different pics of his tongue out today LOL


Jazzy taking a bite out of B's butt!


Rita the Lab playing with Missy the (fat) goat


Bentley checking out the weird yellow thing that barks


Roadrunner "Freckles" hitting the window
Marquee (a horse I ride monthly) smelling my shoe





More to come (probably LOL)


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you Lori. Am LOVING all these photos...keep'em coming!


----------



## Grace67 (Nov 22, 2012)

This one makes me smile and warms my heart that my son has a love of horses as much as I do. Found him enjoying the warm sunshine with his buddy "Kix" this afternoon.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 23, 2012)

I will add a few from my "favorites" folder.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 24, 2012)

Such adorable pictures everyone. Here are some of my favorites!






My gelding I used to have, Bob






Electra...she loves hugs






My gma spending time with my girls






Maestro picking on his neice, Faith






Wally one of our previous foals, he was such a love bug!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 24, 2012)

continued 

My sister and her dog Athena at a horse show






Staring contest with Mist






Mist as a newborn during her moms hooftrimming






Impress, one of our past colts, was a cuddler






Mist saying hi to a little girl at a fun show.






Then the two attached files are three 2011 foals sleeping together and then a different three sleeping with Henry using Morey as a pillow


----------



## chandab (Nov 25, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Such adorable pictures everyone. Here are some of my favorites!


Liked the horse pics too, but this one is too cute. Is that a corgi?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, and yep, that is my corgi, Toby



chandab said:


> Liked the horse pics too, but this one is too cute. Is that a corgi?


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 25, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> My gelding I used to have, Bob


Maple Hollow Farm - I adore this photo, such a lovely smile


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 25, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> Maple Hollow Farm - I adore this photo, such a lovely smile


Thanks, I have one somewhere of his only daughter smiling when she was a foal too LOL!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 1, 2012)

All of those pictures are so adorable!

Here's a couple of Eowyn =) (The wuold upload so just click on the links =))

http://s9.postimage.org/prf2y8bz3/IMG_6359.jpg

http://s7.postimage.org/jl20icbe3/IMG_6349.jpg

http://s10.postimage.org/u8prs7p7d/019.jpg

http://s12.postimage.org/afbahf2l9/IMG_0021.jpg

http://s17.postimage.org/58dw8r48f/IMG_1638.jpg

http://s11.postimage.org/d90bn1nkz/IMG_0564.jpg


----------



## chandab (Dec 1, 2012)

Lil Eowyn said:


> All of those pictures are so adorable!
> 
> Here's a couple of Eowyn =) (The wuold upload so just click on the links =))
> 
> ...


That last one is too cute.

And, I just might have a new Aw pic of my own.


----------



## LAminiatures (Dec 3, 2012)

This is my sweetheart Bailey after frisbee and a bath


----------

